
Sam Odio: Real Person or Anybots (robot) prototype? ;) - dpapathanasiou

======
danielha
Most of us just submit and post under the shared Sam_Odio account.

------
wammin
Haha, I have actually met Sam several times, slept on the floor of his
apartment once or twice, almost crashed his Segway, took his money playing
poker, and got drunk with him, so I can vouch for his existence. At one point
he actually wrote one or two lines of code for Wamily, but was always on YC
news all the time we had to let him go.

(kidding about that last part)

------
dpapathanasiou
I'm in awe (in a good way) that every time I check into News.YC, I see that
Sam Odio has just submitted several links and commented on many more...

Is Sam a real person or is anybots about to release something amazing?

 _Actually, I think it's the former, but can't resist a bit of good-natured
ribbing... now close that browser and do something productive!_ ;)

~~~
Sam_Odio
all your base are belong to us.

~~~
sabat
you have no chance to survive make your time.

------
staunch
_You know you've been on news.yc too long when...someone submits a question
asking if you're an automaton -- and other curious users mod it up._

------
RyanGWU82
Alas, Sam is real. He mooched off my couch for three days last month.
Although, my electric bill was rather high that month. Maybe he wasn't
sleeping, he was recharging. ;-)

------
ells
<http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1077/members/3290974/>
<http://bluwiki.com/go/Sam_Odio>

Google says Sam is real.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Bah. Fooling google into my existence is AI 101. It only took a week for
trevor to program lifelike profile creation capabilities into me.

Programming my witty sense of humor, however, is taking longer. He's been
working on it for the last 6 years; and my jokes still fall flat.

------
vlad
Sam is the best submitter of front page TechCrunch articles I have ever seen.

------
maxklein
I can confirm that Sam is indeed mostly metal. When he walks, you can hear his
balls of steel clanking.

------
nickb
Less posting, more coding! ;)

